# sausage day



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

made up 50 lb of sausage today. venison/pork/jalapeno/cheese. drying out over night and smoking tomorrow. my back is aching, i'm getting too old for this stuff.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope no one is mad ya ripped everything outta the fridge for your sausage!!
Haha looks good


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

smooth move said:


> made up 50 lb of sausage today. venison/pork/jalapeno/cheese. drying out over night and smoking tomorrow. my back is aching, i'm getting too old for this stuff.


You will feel young while enjoying those. Looks great!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh man, do those look yummy!
I hope they smoke up real nice.


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

At first i didn't want to click on the link thought i might see something a did't want to see in a banana hammock


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang good job!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

That's looking mmm mmm good. I made sausage yesterday but I couldn't find any casings on this side of town so I just did pounds and pounds of patty sausage. Did you order your casings or do you find them locally?

Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

naclh2oDave said:


> That's looking mmm mmm good. I made sausage yesterday but I couldn't find any casings on this side of town so I just did pounds and pounds of patty sausage. Did you order your casings or do you find them locally?
> 
> Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


i live in Galveston, tx. there are several shops around here that have supplies, even a couple grocery stores. the hard thing to find here is pork fat. must be a lot of sausage makin goin on here. first 3 places i looked didn't have it. 4th place didn't have any, but were trimming some later that day and saved 8lb for me. charged a dollar a pound for something they usually throw away. i'm in the wrong business. i use wild pork and it's pretty lean, so pure fat has to be added or the links are too dry. i must be getting better at this. my wife is eating it this time.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

naclh2oDave said:


> That's looking mmm mmm good. I made sausage yesterday but I couldn't find any casings on this side of town so I just did pounds and pounds of patty sausage. Did you order your casings or do you find them locally?
> 
> Be nice , do the right thing, be good to people , have a good time.


Only place I know that sells fresh casings in the area is Kevin at the butcher shoppe.


----------

